# MMmmm Tri-tip!



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Cold smoked a tri-tip with oak that was seasoned with Tatonka Dust for an hour and a half.


-----

Then cooking indirect smoked the tri-tip and twice baked potato's with a chunk of hickory over the Vortex. (Our Golden Retriever Grissom likes hanging around the grill!)


-----

When the internal temp of the tri-tip reached 100º placed it over the Vortex for a quick sear bringing its temp up to 125º and then let it rest...


-----

The Vortex is a searing machine!


-----
Twice baked potatoes just don't get much better than this!


-----

What an excellent meal of fine dining!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very Nice......dang I got to get back into this meat smoking again......


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Leftover tri-tip, what is a guy to do... Stuffed Portabella Mushroom Caps!
Some softened cream cheese mixed with some finely chopped Gary's Gourmet Peppers and a little Weber Honey Garlic rub to taste. Into the mushroom cap put some tri-tip chunks and blue cheese crumbles, then the cream cheese mixture and then topped it off with some more tri-tip chunks and blue cheese crumbles. Then on to the grill cooking indirect with the Vortex, these were absolutely delicious!


-----


-----


----------

